# hydraulic fluid 2015 NH skid steer L228



## brianho9 (Apr 13, 2020)

Im new to this and would appreciate any feedback. machine calls for 10w 30 for hydraulic fluid. i have some SAE30w on hand. Would that work? thank you


----------

